# What have you done to your car today...?



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey thought I would start this thread as I know they can be a good read once established and I know a few other forums with one :thumb:

So i'll get the ball rolling...!

Washed, the mrs corsa and decontaminated with iron-x and tardis ready for a full correction next week.

I stink now! 

:detailer: :lol:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Bugger all  It's far too hot out there. I could do a fry up on the bonnet at the moment. Talk about frustration :wall:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Gave mine a good wash first thing this morning and I might go and treat all the trim........................














Or I might listen to the cricket while chilling out !


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Car parked in sun perfect to debadge. Everything simply pealed off. Used some Menzerna to buff off


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

drove it... my black car is not being cleaned today!!!!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Well, I was awoken at 6.30 this morning by BF snoring which is a bit unusual so took advantage of this. 
I washed around door, boot and bonnet edges using 2 bucket method, washed alloys same way before using alloy cleaner. Soaked Albartho, washed 2 bucket method with new water hosing as I went along. Dried off with demon shine. Cleaned windows inside and out before sun got on him (no streaks, yay). Cleaned all interior, then did all the leather. Returned to wheels and sealed them and black gelled the tyres. Will do the black rubber bits tonight when cool. 
Left windows covered with towels to keep sun off the leather and open a little.
Having a brew while watching Monico GP qualifying. Perfect timing.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

polished bonnet and zymol volvo x2 the rest will do for tomorrows meet :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Drove it, looked at the dirt and parked it in the drive, I'm doing sweet FA in this weather.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gave my new Kranzle a test and gave the car a quick wash for tonights meet.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Had a look at it after giving it a clean late last night.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

My GF and daughter are going to west life in Manchester , so gave the car a quick wash lastnight ( very dusty )drove up the m6 and popped in Autobrite hq for a litre bottle of bubblegum trim / tyre ( while passing ) guys were there working hard on the training day. Just got to Manchester and looking forward to a pint and drinks later in the hotel bar :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I rode past it at 6am on my motorbike as I headed into work. But given that is now 26 degrees here I doubt I'd be doing anything anyway.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

moved them out the way to get the motorbike out...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

well ive just woke up,so nothing.
ill drive it later.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Mondy is up on ramps getting a new clutch,slave cyl and DMFso l passed the time correcting a mates swirly orangy/pink-but-meant-to-be-red Astra, tripped over the rotary cable and broke the on/off switch, soldiered on with the DA and then a brand new properly primed,not overheated pad blew up in my face! Think l'll go back to bed,it's safer there.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've done bugger all to mine today! It's covered in dust due to weather.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Im looking at it thinking what i could do  Applied G1 to the windscreen yesterday so im thinking about doing my leather interior and maybe washing it later on.


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Gave mine the full the works in the week and I've looked at it now and it's covered in a nice layer of dust. The joys of a black car. Needs a coat of wax and the interior done but it's too hot and I hear the beer and bbq calling.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Washed mine mid week so drove it while checking out all the hotties lol. 

When in toon, windaes doon BOOOOOM.

im out the back getting my tan on. Car can get dirty. Make the most of the sun people.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Washed mine,then sf fun,and apply the second coat of Dodo juice Purple haze


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

i put on my new rims!yey


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing yet, will go out and give it a quick clean and spray of aqua wax, once its cooled down a bit.

Shame to say, its not been touched for at least a month. Its covered in dust, covered in bird crap.

The e250 parked next to it is spotless, and gets cleaned everyday, I've also got the company Viano parked next to the that, again, spotless. Then you come to my ickle R plate micra, filthy dirty...oh the shame.....


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Fitted my new wheels ............. then took them off again


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely NOWT!

Sat at work sweating my b******s off watching the golf. Can't really be bothered with washing the car, its only got a fine layer of dust on so if i can be bothered (which i doubt) it might get a quick jetwash later


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, not mine, but SWMBO's. Fairly tired now!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Prepped my car and coated it with tough coat with the help of fellow DWer President Swirl


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Washed at local garage to get rid of all of the dust. Dried into water spots by the time I get home and then washed a panel at a time with AF Lather and a once over with Werkstat Acrylic Glos. Too hot for much more.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Drove it to find the rear calliper is sticking on... 

Replaced all four callipers a year and a half ago with brand new ones from the dealer and thought that would be the end of it too...


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just vacuumed


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I drove it to the golf course and left it there for a few hours , It was pleased to see me 4 hours later and tomorrow i'm going to give it a good seeing to


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

It's my birthday so decided to treat myself and drove the M3 for the first time in weeks, went to the local shopping centre with decent sized spaces. Got there, told the passenger to get out, parked as far as I could over on an end space, came back 2 hours later to be greeted by two dents. So annoyed as the car has no dents on it anywhere and it was just from two people who didn't have a care in the world, I could've cried.

Decided to drown my sorrows with beer instead!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

bildo said:


> It's my birthday so decided to treat myself and drove the M3 for the first time in weeks, went to the local shopping centre with decent sized spaces. Got there, told the passenger to get out, parked as far as I could over on an end space, came back 2 hours later to be greeted by two dents. So annoyed as the car has no dents on it anywhere and it was just from two people who didn't have a care in the world, I could've cried.
> 
> Decided to drown my sorrows with beer instead!


Ah man that sucks... 

I noticed a dent on the rear passenger door of mine but I don't know how another car could have done it. Really annoys me looking down the side though as like yours it is perfect everywhere. Hope you get it repaired perfectly and for a good price.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

You try and enjoy the rest of your day.Happy Birthday matey

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so I also drove it to Langsett for took some cheeky pictures seen as it was such a beautiful day up there!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Booked the car in to have its roof wrapped next week.

Otherwise I spent the day drinking cider in a beer garden


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

got the car up on 2 jacks and axle stands and washed the bottom of it from front to back ..... then took it for a thrape to dry it off, Ready to patch up the underseal tomorrow


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

As the car is just dusty, I went for a snow foam and 2bm then worked on the rest in the garage as it was lovely and cool.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Done sod all to mine as it's currently having a new boot floor fitted at BMW :-( this weather better still be here when i get it back.


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Got woken by the birds on my guttering at 6.30 screaming some call it chirping it would be if there wasnt what sounded like 15000 lol. quick pre soak zymol shampoo solution through sprayer + inner arches apc on all the door jams quite dirty after all the ****e weather 2bm wash dry off clay then it got to hot by 10.30 so gave up and retired to the garden.only picked up the bora v6 yesterday so i was keen to crack on


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

been on holiday for 10 days, couldnt wait to get back and give the R32 a clean and a wax, gave it another coat of vics concours and then some finishkare QD and then a glaze in the morning for good measure, was getting lots of approving looks when i took her for a spin at lunchtime.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I got mine Terracleaned. Look out for the report in the Off Topic forum soon...


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Washed both with ONR... 18 litres of water between both cars :thumb: Jetta got a quick coat of Opti-Seal and the Polo a coat of OCW, cleaned the glass on both and tidied the interiors... All in just over 2 hours and 26 degrees


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Washed both cars and taken a nice cruise round roof down in the mx5,also collected a fair few bug splats
Oh well another excuse for some more cleaning


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nothing, Sunday is bath night down here for the white wolf  :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Full Auto Finesse wash and wax ready to go to a wedding reception


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing daughter 15th birthday so entertainment all day


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

set about cleaning my black car. turned out to be a f***ing nightmare. The old burton water just left massive streaks all over the place. Then a friend turned up to point out what a mess i'd made. 20 mins and half a bottle of QD later my car looked pretty good which was more than can be said for his


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Naff all today on the car front - enjoyed a nice rest.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Got the Micra washed, with the hosepipe...

Pre-washed, rinsed, washed, sprayed with Autogloss, rinsed. Tyres dressed with vinyl rubber care, glass cleaned.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Wheels refurbed recently last week, so cleaned them took them off and sealed them with some Wolf's Rim Shield.

Also took the chance to clean and dress the front arches, and clean and hammerite the rear arches.

Also managed to do this with the torque wrench 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4020026/2012-05-26 20.17.46.jpg


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Too warm to do anything that I wanted.. So instead I took her for a 2 hour blast around the local country roads 

Oh and then my uncle took me out in his mint condition restored TR6 which only see's around 500 miles per year. 

Love days like this :thumb:


~Jord


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Washed and clayed my silver Ford Focus on Friday night and put the car in the garage for an early start this morning. 
Outside just after 7 this morning. Gave it a going over with Megs Ultimate Compound, Carlack NSC and Collinite 915 before the sun got too hot.
Very surprised at the shine from that combo. Not bad for a 6 year old, 70,000 mile car.
Just need to take the wheels off, clean and seal them with FK1000p.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Tried Scholl concepts the Rock wax out on my bonnet,sheets water like good un too


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

No cleaning today. Spent most of taking engine apart in my daughters car. As the oil pump went, oil pumps internal and drives of the crank shaft so half the engine has to be taken apart. :thumb:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Blast to York in RS ready for a good seeing to tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Applied my new gel badges to my new daily driver, black and white instead of the usual blue and silver..


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Left the doors open for two hours to cool the interior. Then used part 1 of Bison leather upholstery cleaner on the front half of the car. Exhausted.
After sun down, put a tiny Angelwax on the rear valance. Just to get the feel and smell.
Car need detox before a full waxing.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

far too warm to clean today for me.... used my time to go shopping for more products ready for cooler days lol. sorry bank balance


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

ChrisST said:


> Applied my new gel badges to my new daily driver, black and white instead of the usual blue and silver..


 btw that looks really good. Very nice finishing touch to make the car stand out. makes me wish i had a ford


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well at about 00.30-1.00am I set off from hertfordshire and travelled 400 miles.. cleaned the window 5 times due to bugs lol (before I left.. 3 times on way up then when I got here)
then a 100 mile round trip from home to the "fife meet" 
the car was so covered in bugs that I decided to stop at the tesco jetwash in dunfermline and soaked the whole car with what the jetwash machine called "bug remover/wheel cleaner"
the Gtechniq lot just beaded it up and it ran off :lol: (on different parts there is c1, c1+, c1.5, c2, c4, c6 and exo :lol

then spent a few minutes rinsing it to remove 99% of the bugs touchless and all the road grime..

its water spotted just now, but it was better option than bug splattered

not exactly a good day for the car, but can't be perfect every day


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

R0B said:


> Tried Scholl concepts the Rock wax out on my bonnet,sheets water like good un too


after seeing some sheeting vids.. it looked very similar to the other "rock" wax  whats your take on it?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

digitaluk said:


> btw that looks really good. Very nice finishing touch to make the car stand out. makes me wish i had a ford


Cheers, I've got them on the RS too... and RS overlays and centre caps.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

They look good Chris...a little too modern for my old RS2000 though maybe?

I didn't do anything to my cars today as I was travelling back from an overnight stay/recovering from a very late night out on a collegue's leaving drinks/meal out. I did put the effort in earlier this week though including taking the wheels off the OH's Mini to clean and seal them properly, washed and waxed my work 320d and the Z3 got a wash and QD to top up the wax I put on the week before. It's a rare occasion that all 3 cars are clean at the same time, but they have a thin layer of dust on them already...Might have to get the buckets out tomorrow. :detailer:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

my mate had left me an old fiesta he's inherited, for the weekend. yesterday i did the interior, today i washed and waxed it, cleaned glass and mended rear wiper.
it's still a rusty, scratched piece of crap but now it shines too.


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Neglected my own car and did the otherhalfs Clio ready for selling,


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Helped the guy next door with some marks on his car, in the shade of his garage, he asked, good for PR, Meg the inside, our seaside town was very busy. Had a beer and in the garden.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I really will do my trim today...................



















Probably


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> after seeing some sheeting vids.. it looked very similar to the other "rock" wax  whats your take on it?


Really good Craig, easy on easy off,have put 2 layers on the bonnet to see how it fairs against 2 layers of the super durable(IMO) HD wax on the rest.
Will let you know how it fairs but first impressions are VERY good Craig :thumb:
phil(Shinearama) threw a bucket of water over the bonnet when done and the water just vanished lol.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunday = bath day for the white wolf, all done :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Nothing I'm badly sunburnt from yesterday's fishing trip  Xbox indoors all day for me today


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

looked at how dusty mine was and then looked at the mrs corsa which now has bird s**t all over it... *sigh*


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Mine are all dusty too now even though they were washed this week. My Z3 hardtop is in the garden and the birds even found that to **** on. :devil:


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

My single stage flame red Vectra is locked in the garage. It's hiding from the sun! Might roll it out later to wash it!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Gave both cars a foam and wash with the rainwater harvesting system, and then dusted down the Electrolux Wet & Dry unit, been wanting to do this for ages but wanted to be sure it was hot enough to dry out completely when I'd finished. The Electrolux is over 10yrs old and been heavily used for all sorts of DIY projects but never misses a beat! I used some standard 1001 3 in 1 carpet cleaner through the unit and agitated it with a soft brush, went round twice drawing off the excess fluid, and then left the doors open to let the remaining limited dampness dry out. The muck I drew out was really unpleasant, but now done the carpets look and smell really fresh, a great job to get done. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Looked at mine today... didn't touch it or drive it though


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Was out giving mine a wash at 8:00 this morning and being sooooo grateful my car is Silver as it stayed nice and cool, unlike my bald head that didn't!
Got a little bit of water spotting on my mirrors but that'll shift easy enough. Was going to put another layer of TC down but decided against it in direct sunlight. Forgot my tyre dressing so they are all pale 

Then went and picked up some new purchases and got jealous over a fellow DW's lovely Focus :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Looked at mine today... didn't touch it or drive it though


Sometimes, that's all you need! :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Spent most of the day on a punters Mini Cooper S, thankfully inside. What did I do to my own one? Drove it to the beach when I got home, to meet the other half and some mates, had a nice walk and an icecream, then home to fall asleep :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

thought id put sum pics up of my new rims!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I looked at mine, wishing I could find a replacement.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Up at 5am, washed the car as you do, not sleeping well, time for work soon.

What do you fancy Nick !


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Titanium Htail said:


> Up at 5am, washed the car as you do, not sleeping well, time for work soon.
> 
> What do you fancy Nick !


TBH I have a few criteria in mind, namely:


Darker colour (had silver for 4 of last 5 cars I've owned)
Petrol yet still relatively sensible on the gogo juice
4 seats minimum
Not another Vectra

Beyond that, I am open to suggestion. I've been to look at some Astra convertibles, Seat Ibiza (surprisingly roomy), Golf's, Focus, but find it difficult to find a motor I'm happy with, or a dealer who is not a demasked Dick Turpin.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Laguna?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

adf27 said:


> Laguna?


I quite like the look of the Laguna tbh, all the local ones seem to be running the devils juice though.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Whats your budget?? Could it stretch to BMW or a Merc?


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Saturday morning started at 8.30am, Had a load of new parts for the E46. Fitted new Bilstein B12 Pro kit (4 shocks and springs), front wishbones and bushes, all 4 top mounts and front and rear powerflex anti roll bar bushes.

Finished at 16.30 all done.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

adf27 said:


> Whats your budget?? Could it stretch to BMW or a Merc?


Looking to spend no more than £3k at the moment, this is a gap filler, as after I've finished paying for the wedding, I'll be looking at a brand spanker 

Had a gander on autotrader at some Hyundai Coupes.....need to take the kids along to see if the rear seat space is an issue.


----------



## Airedale1 (Apr 3, 2012)

A nice hand wash and went over the leather interior with some cleaner and conditioner from Chemical Guys.


----------



## Airedale1 (Apr 3, 2012)

A nice hand wash for my 2004 330Ci and went of the leather interior with some cleaner and conditioner from Chemical Guys.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Spent all day saturday in a friend's garage polishing my car ready for a show 'n shine next weekend. Woke up this morning and looked at it in the sun and noticed it had loads of polish splatters on it. So DA and SRP to the rescue! 
Just uploading the photos now


----------



## arbth703 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just finished a quick interior spruce up as the kids had filled it with god knows what???


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Yesterday was the OH's Ford Ka, nothing much but a wash, polish and wax, then after a while some quick detailed on top of that. 

Only problem is the plastic bumpers look really bad now so probably sort them out this evening...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

just washed and dried the cars today, neighbours got the hump with me because I started at 05'30 before it got too hot to do anything!! miserable bunch of devils!!:lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday vacuumed the car before noon then washed and polished it in the evening once it got cooler, and due to blooming hose pipe ban had to do multiple trips back and forth with a 13l watering can.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Da'd half the mrs's car.. its looking good!


----------

